# 8X AGP support problem on Mercury PVM7 PRO V1.0 motherboard



## madyboy (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a Mercury PVM7 PRO V1.0 motherboard which supports AGP 8X/4X, AGP v3.0 compliant with 1.5V. I had recenlty brought a 8X AGP card of make NVIDIA GeForce® 5200 128MB DDR Standard (PV-T34K-NAHG) with OpenGL support but the mother board is not identifying the card.

I tried going into the BIOS, PCI / Plug and Play Setup Page and changing Primary Graphics Adapter to AGP from PCI but still no luck. And the Onboard graphic card is still working. Will disabling the onboard Graphics Adapter help. If so how can I disable the onboard Graphics Adapter??? Is there any jumper setting on the board???
I tried checking the mainboard techinical reference but there seem to nothing about how to disabling the onboard Graphics Adapter....

Regards,
*Maddy*

*References*
Main Board : Mercury PVM7 PRO V1.0 - *www.mercury-pc.com/product-spec.php?productid=677

Graphics Adapter : NVIDIA GeForce® 5200 128MB DDR Standard (PV-T34K-NAHG) 8X AGP card - *www.xfxforce.com/en-us/products/graphiccards/5series/5200.aspx


----------



## m@sterchief (Feb 24, 2009)

did u connect the vga cable of the monitor to the the vga port of ur gfx card


----------



## madyboy (Feb 24, 2009)

m@sterchief said:


> did u connect the vga cable of the monitor to the the vga port of ur gfx card


 
Yes.... but its not working. I didn't get the bios screen up when the vga cable is connect to the gfx card...


----------



## m@sterchief (Feb 24, 2009)

madyboy said:


> Yes.... but its not working. I didn't get the bios screen up when the vga cable is connect to the gfx card...



..thats because the the primary gfx adapter is still set to the old Integrated graphics. All u hav to do is:
* boot ur pc with the vga cable connected to the old Integrated gfx port.
* Enter the BIOS, change Primary Adapter to PCI (new gfx  card). save changes and reboot.
* On rebooting u wont see any monitor output. Therefore switch off the sys ASAP.
* NOw unplug the vga cable from Integrated vga port & plug in to ur New gfx card's port
* Hopefully when u switch on ur pc ur card will start functioning  ( and get detected).

I really dont know why on earth would anybody buy that card. I also hav that card and it totally sucked!. IT is way far far Old. It is from FX series line of cards that was released  way back in 2004. BTW the FX series was much hyped about but failed to live up to the expectations and lost to ATI.


----------



## madyboy (Feb 27, 2009)

m@sterchief, thanks a lot for your suggestion. I tried doing it the way you have suggested. Till the last point all is working fine, but the last one is not. The mainboard is disabled in the BIOS, I don't get to see any  monitor output when connected to the mainboard vga. Now I switch the connection to the GFX card and restart the machine.................  no output ethier...........

I tried the GFX card on a friends machine its working fine....


----------



## m@sterchief (Feb 27, 2009)

okay. can u tell me what options r there for the 'primary graphics adapter' setting in the BIOS.
first Reset the BIOS.
Try repeating the process with the "AGP" setting. Like this...
* boot ur pc with the vga cable connected to the old Integrated gfx port.
* Enter the BIOS, change Primary Adapter to *AGP *(new gfx card). save changes and reboot.
* On rebooting u wont see any monitor output. Therefore switch off the sys ASAP.
* NOw unplug the vga cable from *Integrated vga port* & plug in to ur New gfx card's port
* Hopefully when u switch on ur pc ur card will start functioning ( and get detected).

also u can set "Delayed write" to enabled.


----------

